# Sonia Rykiel Spring Summer 2011, 47x



## Katzun (19 Dez. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (20 Dez. 2010)

Fashion kommt immer gut  :thx: Katzun!


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2010)

klasse Models


----------



## WildCherry (31 Jan. 2011)

I'm so glad that I found here so many cool fashion photos! 
Great thanx for posting!!!:thx:


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

kommt gut die show. danke.


----------

